# Give me 100 uses for socks



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Just as the title says.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

As a blindfold so I can pretend I never saw this thread.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

You can put a sock in someone's mouth so they stop talking. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) i guess...


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Miharu said:


> As a blindfold so I can pretend I never saw this thread.


Damn the blindfold was taken...

I guess I will just use them as gloves to not get physically contaminated,
even though I've been psychically contaminated.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Kommandant said:


> You can put a sock in someone's mouth so they stop talking. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) i guess...


And make them swallow it so they could stop _living_.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Red Magician said:


> Damn the blindfold was taken...
> 
> I guess I will just use them as gloves to not get physically contaminated,
> even though I've been psychically contaminated.


It's a bit too late for you; I'm afraid we might have to dispose of you.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Miharu said:


> And make them swallow it so they could stop _living_.


Speaking of swallow, one could boil soup on them.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Miharu said:


> It's a bit too late for you; I'm afraid we might have to dispose of you.


Don't worry I got this!


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I second that.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Red Magician said:


> Speaking of swallow, one could boil soup on them.


That's... a bit disgusting, but I'll roll with it. I vote @Crowbo to taste-test.



Red Magician said:


> Don't worry I got this!


What's the plan?
*EDIT:* I see you've taken care of it yourself. :laughing:
@Red Magician [I didn't notice the gif the first time I replied........ which may sound weird but it totally escaped my eyes lol.]


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

7. stuff them in underwear as emergency menstrual pads


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Miharu said:


> *EDIT:* I see you've taken care of it yourself. :laughing:
> @*Red Magician* [I didn't notice the gif the first time I replied........ which may sound weird but it totally escaped my eyes lol.]


Well you did use socks to blindfold yourself, so it isn't that surprising.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I have used them as oven mitts once or twice...


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

N/A


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

N/A


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Wearing on your feet

2. Jacking it

That's all I got


----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

Miharu said:


> As a blindfold so I can pretend I never saw this thread.


To carry your eyeballs after you pull them out!


----------



## GiantDad (Jul 28, 2016)

Get dirty socks, get a microscope, get a glass case
You now have a mite zoo


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

We've used old worn out socks (and old clothes in general) to lay down to catch oil.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Red Magician said:


> Well you did use socks to blindfold yourself, so it isn't that surprising.


Very fair point.




stathamspeacoat said:


> To carry your eyeballs after you pull them out!


To use as teabag for when you decide to brew said eyeballs!


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

Condoms, bandages, mittens, ball warmers...


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Fishing nets.
Door handle covers.
Balloons.
Gloves.
Bungee jumping.
Parachutes.
Muffling a microphone.


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

Sock monster!


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Crowbo said:


> Interesting. I made a thread related to some test I didn't know existed. If I took it I would dominate. It would be too easy


Yup. They're called divergence tests. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divergent_thinking

I'd imagine a lot of Ne-doms are quite good at these.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Antipode said:


> @*Catwalk* and @*IDontThinkSo*
> 
> I don't know if you found that list or made it yourself. However, what people (and maybe even the OP) don't know, is that this is actually a type of intelligence test.


Intelligence cannot be measured by the pertinence of the answer, but the pertinence of the question.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

They make an excellent topic for threads on forums!


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Intelligence cannot be measured by the pertinence of the answer, but the pertinence of the question.


I agree, and disagree. You need both.

If all it takes is the relevance of the question, then that means everyone asked a good questions is officially measured as intelligent.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Antipode said:


> I agree, and disagree. You need both.
> 
> If all it takes is the relevance of the question, then that means everyone asked a good questions is officially measured as intelligent.


Figuring out the superior question is what separates the genius from the rest of mankind. That's how you break a paradigm babe. All it takes is more than you can get, in fact.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Figuring out the superior question is what separates the genius from the rest of mankind. That's how you break a paradigm _babe_. All it takes is more than you can get, in fact.


Haha, well, _hot pants_, a genius may separate the superior questions from the rest, but a philosopher learns to accept all questions. 

I was that kid who'd ask their parents so many questions, like, "Why does a fork have four prongs?" Eventually, that way of thinking sprouted to questions as in, "Why do plants kill off parts of themselves, and how is that related to the human mind?" A genius may not bother themselves with such questions, but I don't aim to be a genius. I am to know all.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Antipode said:


> Haha, well, _hot pants_, a genius may separate the superior questions from the rest, but a philosopher learns to accept all questions. [...] I don't aim to be a genius. I am to know all.


The more you want to know, the less you're driven to understand.

A philosopher learns to figure out the superior question and accept the answer, instead. It is only wise to seek the root of the issue and not being diverted by its outcomes. Hence why philosophy as a self-discipline aims to treat the most fundamental matters. A philosopher aims to question the premises and become a genius : someone who can see through the fake premises and paradigms to systematize sapience, the ability to understand and judge right, including and thus above all, what is the most important question to answer, the most important matter to solve.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


> The more you want to know, the less you're driven to understand.
> 
> A philosopher learns to figure out the superior question and accept the answer, instead. It is only wise to seek the root of the issue and not being diverted by its outcomes. Hence why philosophy as a self-discipline aims to treat the most fundamental matters. A philosopher aims to question the premises and become a genius : someone who can see through the fake premises and paradigms to systematize sapience, the ability to understand and judge right, including and thus above all, what is the most important question to answer, the most important matter to solve.


Now you're just talking out of your ass xD


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what you pretend out of your own ass.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

You can roll a sock up and use it as a pop filter for your mic.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

They help you slide from one end of the room to the other.
You can get candy from one at x-mas if you get lucky (worth a try).
You can put rice in them, sow them, microwave them and use them for neck pillow.
If they smell bad you can put them on top of yo suitcase to prevent robbery when travel.
You can use them instead of gloves for emergency
You can wear them to fake normality in official places
You can hang them up on a wall and put pencils or herbs in them
If knitted you can send them to poor kids in developing countries
You can put a curious item in them, throw em over to your neighbour and se what will happen
If long you can cut them up to use for legwarmers or wristwarmers
You can take a red wool sock and put a string in the end and make it a hat for a santa decoration
You can make a sign on the wall which says "single sock looking for a partner", glue on a clothespin and hang one sock on it
You can take your partners sock and use it for nostalgia


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Antipode said:


> @Catwalk and @IDontThinkSo
> 
> I don't know if you found that list or made it yourself. However, what people (and maybe even the OP) don't know, is that this is actually a type of intelligence test.


Most, _if not almost all things_, have more than (20+) uses - as no "thing" is completely useless. I am certainly not a "_hoarder,_" of random things - but, I get it, indeed.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Electra said:


> They help you slide from one end of the room to the other.
> You can get candy from one at x-mas if you get lucky (worth a try).
> You can put rice in them, sow them, microwave them and use them for neck pillow.
> If they smell bad you can put them on top of yo suitcase to prevent robbery when travel.
> ...


You know you could invent all sorts of stuff with socks involved and they can all be named sock-etc, always starting with sock?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Crowbo said:


> You know you could invent all sorts of stuff with socks involved and they can all be named sock-etc, always starting with sock?


Cool  Can you give some examples?


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Catwalk said:


> Most, _if not almost all things_, have more than (20+) uses - as no "thing" is completely useless. I am certainly not a "_hoarder,_" of random things - but, I get it, indeed.


I wanna give you a challenge. You don't need to name 20 things. I'm curious if you can name 5 things. 

A crumb. As in a cookie crumb (however, it doesn't have to be specifically a cookie).


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Electra said:


> Cool  Can you give some examples?


Socket
Sock-Line
Sock Jacket
Socker
Sock sculpture
Sockotron
Sockomatic car
Sockapult
Sockuchet
Sockachut
Sockakeet
Sockobeef
Sock Laser 
Sockbot
Sockbike
Sock parents
Sock pillow
Sock carpet
Sock people
Sock sex toys
Sock sleeping bags
Sock gun
Socker band
Sock hat
Sock board
Sockeration
Sock within a sock


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Crowbo said:


> Socket
> Sock-Line
> Sock Jacket
> Socker
> ...


Awhahahahaha!!!!! Some of these got me laughing so hard my stomach hurts :biggrin::kitteh::laughing: :rolling:


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

TwilightPrince16 said:


> Wear all 100 socks at the same time.
> 
> :wink:


kinkyh:


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Fairy hammock
Hair tie
Mouth gag
Tourniquet
Oven mitts
Book cover
Pencil case
Tea strainer
Any kind of strainer


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

easy, they can be used in a 100 uses for socks thread. Like a doyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

studying the multiverse


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Coburn said:


> Fairy hammock
> Hair tie
> Mouth gag
> Tourniquet
> ...


Pencil case?? Are you fuckin kidding me? 
What you're trying to poke holes in your sock? 

Then fuckin what? hmm? I'll fuckin tell you what. 

That pencil that's sticking out of the new hole in your sock, well it's gonna hit another surface and fuckin break. 

Let me ask you somethin, @Coburn, do you enjoy tearing holes in your socks and wasting time re-sharpening pencils and throwing away their life-span? 

I didn't fuckin think so. 

Don't let me catch you with that kinda crap around here again. I want quality uses for socks. 

QUALITY.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

use old worn out socks to shine your shoes @Crowbo


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Temizzle said:


> Pencil case?? Are you fuckin kidding me?
> What you're trying to poke holes in your sock?
> 
> Then fuckin what? hmm? I'll fuckin tell you what.
> ...


Who said anything about the pencils being sharpened?

#Checkmate


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Dishtowel
Space and time traveler


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Coburn said:


> Who said anything about the pencils being sharpened?
> 
> #Checkmate


What's the use in carrying non-sharpened pencils? Got to get sharpened at some point. Then what? 

Unless ur building a structure out of non-sharpened pencils. It could be a carrying case for that shit I guess. This is a very particular type of sock.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Temizzle said:


> What's the use in carrying non-sharpened pencils? Got to get sharpened at some point. Then what?
> 
> Unless ur building a structure out of non-sharpened pencils. It could be a carrying case for that shit I guess. This is a very particular type of sock.


I can tell you I don't have money... but what I do have are a very particular set of socks. Socks I have acquired over a very long career. Socks that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my shoes go now, that will be the end of it - I will not look for you, I will not pursue you... but if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you... and I will kill you.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Coburn said:


> I can tell you I don't have money... but what I do have are a very particular set of socks. Socks I have acquired over a very long career. Socks that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my shoes go now, that will be the end of it - I will not look for you, I will not pursue you... but if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you... and I will kill you.


A very particular set of socks indeed xD


----------



## Glitch_ (Dec 7, 2017)

Of all the dirty things mentioned here, I didn't see one person mention using it to wipe your ass. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Did anybody think about using it for a sleeping bag for a little mouse? 
If they are ugly you can donate them to an enemy 
You can use them to sow a hair elastic-90's style.
You can cut them up and sow them into a pocket for dices
You can use them for regular pockets too
You can put a milk or soda bottle in it for temprature regulation
You can hide money in them or other imporant stuff
The whit ones make a good hat for a smurf 
They might be used for a pinjata for dogs no wait the teeth 
You can use them as arms for blouses without shoulders
Maybe you manage to fit a little hotwaterbag in a big one
You can us it to compere shoe sizes with others


----------



## ilovegoodcheese (Oct 28, 2017)

Electra said:


> Did anybody think about using it for a sleeping bag for a little mouse?
> If they are ugly you can donate them to an enemy
> You can use them to sow a hair elastic-90's style.
> You can cut them up and sow them into a pocket for dices
> ...


Finally Finally, somebody saying something positive!

good!!!, here your banana


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Put them on your ears and become a do9 :chuncky:


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

1. As a thing to wear on your feet, to keep them warm. 
2. A gag
3. Earmuffs
4. Gloves
5. Makeshift tent material
6. Sock ropes
7. Sock whips!
8. Strait jacket
9. Handcuffs
10. Pumpkin pie spice
11. Smell gauge for when to do the laundry
12. Belt accessories
13. Belt
14. Blindfold
15. Handkerchief
16. Post-it note
17. Pouch
18. Styrofoam peanuts, except made of cotton. And actually socks.
19. Sock puppets
20. Stuffed animals
21. Pillow stuffing
22. Cushions
23. Sock balls (for launching)
24. Drapes
25. Goat food
26. Holster
27. Knee pads
28. Elbow pads
29. Menstrual pads
30. Neck pillows
31. Glasses holder
32. Confetti
33. Clutch
34. Marble bag
35. Coin bag
36. Kitten container
37. Hamster/gerbil/rat shavings
38. Prayer mat
39. Golf head cover
40. Pacifier
41. Birdseed bag
42. Cobweb duster
45. Paint brush
46. Makeshift flag
47. Drain stopper
48. Torch top
49. Squeegee 
50. Oven mitts
51. Hot pad
52. Napkin
53. Whatever you call it when you smear butter on a cooking dish
54. Caulking 
55. Doll sleeping bag
Fill them with something heavy and make...
...56. Weights
...57. A mace
...58. Nun-chunks 
...59. Weight scale
60. A snazzy, multi-colored scarf (I really wanna do that now)
61. Flour sifter
62. Rug beater
64. Lucky Charms cereal container
65. Towel
66. Whatever you call the things you place on the bottoms of couches and heavy furniture
67. Sheath
68. Where you hide your fairy dust
69. Where you keep your childhood teeth
70. Where you keep the teeth of your enemies
71. Fill with jinglies and make wind chimes!
72. To make a trail for the Floor is Lava
73. Bonfire fuel
74. Doggie bag
75. Dog waste bag
76. Milk bottle warmer
77. Slingshot
78. Could probably soak up a lot of blood
79. Bread
80. Bowtie
81. Flashlight cover
82. Acoustic panel 
83. Multipurpose tool belt
84. Handcuffs
85. Cheese
86. Boots (a dozen or so layers, that is)
87. Toilet paper
88. Skates
89. Spice rack
90. Carpet
91. Pencil case
92. A worm house
93. Modern art
94. Ice pack
95. Use it to polish stuff
96. Wallet
97. Block drafts
98. Juggling balls
99. Wrist watch band
100. Beard blanket


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Great for pulling the wool over simpletons eyes.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> 1. As a thing to wear on your feet, to keep them warm.
> 2. A gag
> 3. Earmuffs
> 4. Gloves
> ...


Could you elaborate on this one?
37. Hamster/gerbil/rat shavings
I'm afaid hamsters can get thread from socks stuck in their teeth, swallow them, get strangled, or that acrylic fabrics can cause cancer. My (well it wasn't really mine but I took over main resposability for) last minihamster finally died of cancer. R.I.P. You were dearly loved :heart::crying:


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

Butter sock, like the one in iCarly


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

TwilightPrince16 said:


> Butter sock, like the one in iCarly
> 
> View attachment 762666


How dos that work?


----------



## ilovewordsthatstartswithp (Jan 29, 2018)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> Speaking of which, scrabble tile bag.


Scrabble no swiping 

I like INFP BITCH GIMME ONE


----------



## ilovewordsthatstartswithp (Jan 29, 2018)

AshOrLey said:


> How dare you put a grade to my thinker intellect.
> 
> Leave my thinkery presence at once.


Okay F for Fucked.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

*​<<<<<-----------------take it frum a koon!*

Use 1 4 a barf bag...........


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Sock Use #99: utility mits you use to conceal your fingerprints from the murder weapon you use to stab a bitch.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

a dick warmer


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

You can use 1 pair of 2 socks and put them on 100 different pairs of 200 different feet. or something


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

to free 100 house elves


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

wear them on your hands
use dem as a snot rag
cum rag
tie them together and use as a rope
chloroform rag
gag
make a noose
to use on a moose
condom
wipe yer ass
hide drugs in them
use as a kitty hat


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

I know some guys do masterbate into socks


----------



## potatohead302 (Apr 29, 2016)

As a puppet;
To make a snowball not a literal one;
As an air freshener ; put some scented sand;
A sleeping bag for Barbies
To store money
To store cards
As arm warmers
As arm hair bands : cut the sock vertically
As a ball


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

They would probably make good condoms.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Pennies in socks... Literally murder weapon.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

-I have recently used some for dusting, once they get dusty on the outside, you can turn them inside out and use again
- I have also used them as menstruation pads when I am just home and still, like in the evening, when not having a heavy flow
-if there's a hole in them you can cut them up and use the ankle part as wristwarmers
-cut them in pieces to use for various stuff (when there's a hole somehwere and they don't function as socks any more), like I have made patches to mend holes in trousers (on the inside of a hole over the knee for example), and making pockets in clothes without pockets
-make a quilt blanket
-tear into stripes and make a rug for the floor
-washcloth to use in the shower, put a hand in it
-put your glasses in one so they won't get dusty when not used
-old ones where the fabric is to bad to use for anything else, you can put in a cushion cover as padding
- you could dip your feet in water and soap and them ice-scate around on the floor to clean it
-if really clean on can use it as filter for stuff
-if it is nylon, on can use it as face-distortion device when robbing banks
-nylon could probably be used to filter squash made of berries and such, or home made nut/almond/soy-milks

you could put them on your feet?


----------



## major breakdown (Apr 4, 2017)

as zwoink-material to shoot them at whoever is nearest to you... _zwoink_ 
a wand warmer if you're a magician and no its not a metaphor for dick. 
use instead of wrapping paper, two presents in one wow
phone case


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Temizzle said:


> Sock Use #99: utility mits you use to conceal your fingerprints from the murder weapon you use to stab a bitch.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Crowbo said:


> They would probably make good condoms.


----------



## Cc03 (Jan 22, 2021)

Or you could cut a piece off your sock and hold it to your nose when your nose started bleeding whilst hiking a mountain.


----------



## Perlanthesis (Oct 30, 2020)

Miharu said:


> That's... a bit disgusting, but I'll roll with it. I vote @Crowbo to taste-test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Inveniet said:


> Speaking of swallow, one could boil soup on them.


Fancy a cup of sock filtered milk tea to go with the soup?


----------



## Perlanthesis (Oct 30, 2020)

Paradox3 said:


>


Hell no!!!! Unless you want to end up like this birch.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Perlanthesis said:


> Hell no!!!! Unless you want to end up like this birch.
> View attachment 873379


 The world we live in. Sometimes all you can do is laugh


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Perhaps they could make for good gunpowder.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

To absorb excess humidity in closet or car, fill sock with silica cat litter and tie it at the top.

Most socks are too tight. Cut off the top 3 inches or so, and use that piece as a wrist warmer.

Or, cut off the band at the top, and use it as a ponytail holder. Not for wearing in public, but for around the house or while exercising.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

They would make a great hammock.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

For a banana?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Trebuchet


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

They can also be used as vines to swing on like Tarzan.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

They can be weaponized in all sorts of ways.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

You can use your socks to harass and bully, like some other members on PerK.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Fill with garlic to ward off colds and vampires.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

You could use them to choke Livia.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

boxing gloves


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Put over your hands when playing with cats with sharp claws, it’s best to double up, those claws can go thru one layer just find.

wow, I’m im shock on how many guys say condom…
smh

i wonder if these guys ever had sex with a real woman before or person. Bc, you know, the whole lube thing. Sock will just absorb it…..i will just leave it at that….ouch. Worse than trying to do the deed in a body of water….ouch. Painful At least for the female.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

They should be used for stockings.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

They're pretty good for storing butter.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Boxing gloves


----------



## Perlanthesis (Oct 30, 2020)

To be recycled so it can continue a new life


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Foster kittens and puppies, using your socks to keep them warm. All you have to do is to cut the tip off as a head hole and two holes for their front legs.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Large socks would make great beanies.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Gag. For your kidnapping needs.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

Coffee filter


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I think they would make a great straight jacket!


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

Improve traction on ice.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

mia-me said:


> You can use your socks to harass and bully, like some other members on PerK.


Yes, and the sadistic part of me at the moment loves to stuff the dirty sock in the bully(s)'s mouth. _shrugs_ 

Back on thread topic... A sock could be used as a koozie?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Yes, and the sadistic part of me at the moment loves to stuff the dirty sock in the bully(s)'s mouth. _shrugs_
> 
> Back on thread topic... A sock could be used as a koozie?


 It's bullies, not bully, unless you believe that mobbing a purported bully for a year is indicative of 'good people'. The possessive of bullies is bullies'. In my opinion, it's just a mob of crazy people who've given themselves permission to be assholes for the fun of it. These are not good people.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

mia-me said:


> It's bullies, not bully, unless you believe that mobbing a purported bully for a year is indicative of 'good people'. The possessive of bullies is bullies'. In my opinion, it's just a mob of crazy people who've given themselves permission to be assholes for the fun of it. These are not good people.


I am glad there are people like you on here and out in the world= aware of factual things. It is an issue for this site and irl. Assholes run amuck. Personally, I think if people like this spent more time invested in their homes, communities and overall working on their personal lives/self they would serve a greater purpose. _shrugs_ Maybe- even be happier as a whole. 

Narc types tend to exhibit these behaviors to justify a means to their end. Some people have issues and will work to fix them and then you have the other people that just use these methods as distractions /give props to each other to make their selves feel better/justified hence, agreement in = not good people and not desiring to improve their selves or anyone else. They are in a holding pattern of negative behavior. 

Some people just never take the time out/use logic to learn the difference or care to. It is sad but ~that is the state of the world for the most part. Reasoning is lost on some.

Sock as their blindfold?


----------



## Yobopan (2 mo ago)

Crowbo said:


> Just as the title says.


You can use it as clothing
You can use it for storing stuff
You can put some stones in it and club someone to death with it
You can burn them for heat 
You can tie something with them
You can use multiple as a makeshift sling
You can wrap it around your arm tightly to stop bloodloss
You can use it as a blindfold
You can poke some holes in them and wear it like a balaclava
You can use them as makeshift mitts
You can put them over your shoes to avoid them getting dirty

Some examples.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Treat puzzles for smaller dogs that can't swallow the socks. Wrap it around the treat, flip inside out.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Speaking of dogs, I jokingly put a sock on the end of the Kelpie's nose to distract his excited high pitch barking and thought it was a great game. Now he wants to play that and hide under the blankie. He literally drags the blankie and dives under it and tosses the sock at you, barking, excitedly.

This is why we called him Chaos.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Love this thread. Finally have a reason to post this.

he’s got a sock filled with something.


----------



## MadMaxSDP (2 mo ago)

Lot more uses for sock.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Scavenging puzzle for blind dogs.
Hoodie for dog/cat ear protection from dryer noise when grooming.
Kicker toy for cats provided you stuff it and seal it properly

Impromptu oven mitt


----------

